# 12" foley belsaw planer molder



## dynamowhum (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey gang I have an opportunity to buy a 12" belsaw for $550. I have no need for another planer but I was thinking of getting it for the sanding capabilities and maybe for the moldings later on. Could I have some feedback on this please as this is probably going fast. Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I got one*

It's pretty old 30 - 40 years, Got is used but NIB. Put a 3 HP Baldor motor on it and it works great. parts may be an issue, I donno. Mine is only used for planing. Never tried it for sanding or molding. so no help there, sorry. It planes great though down to 1/4" thin. Rubber feed rollers are good for gripping without leaving marks. They may need scuffing with sandpaper to remove any glazing over time. Price would be better at $500.00 depending on the motor. JMO  bill


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I had one and it did good planing but molding was a pain, never tried sanding. If I had it to do over I would pass.


----------



## dynamowhum (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks fellas, just to let you know it is the 5 hp 12" planer molder, the #985 model. If anyone else could chime in I would appreciate it. Once again thanks for the help


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have the 5 HP model #985.

I use it daily to plane... She is a beast!

You can go here and download the 70 page manual... all in English! 

http://www.belsaw.com/anyboard9/forum/index.html :smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My Belsaw was 5 HP model #985 also, there is no telling how many thousands upon thousands board feet that we planed with it. As a planer it just keeps on keeping on. It did OK for molding but I didn't like to set it up for that then switch back to planing.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Parts for it should be available. Some are interchangeable with Woodmaster.












 







.


----------



## dynamowhum (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks fellas. I thought I was the one with insomnia. I wish someone would come on board with the sanding capabilities. Have a great day.


----------



## hewettman (Feb 10, 2018)

*belsaw planer 9103*

I have a belsaw 9103 planer and i need the base plate. mine is broke are there any where that I can find one or have one made. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have one with a cast iron base*

Without seeing what is "broken" on yours it's hard to tell if you need a replacement or if yours can be fixed. I'm not an expert welder, but I have brazed a few cast iron parts with great success. One was the arm on a horizontal met cutting bandsaw that holds the secondary wheel, a very vital part of the saw. It had to be properly aligned and clamped in place while the brazing was accomplished. I doubt if there are replacement parts available, but who knows. The company still exists if I remember correctly. Check with them.
http://www.belsaw.com/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

dynamowhum said:


> Hey gang I have an opportunity to buy a 12" belsaw for $550. I have no need for another planer but I was thinking of getting it for the sanding capabilities and maybe for the moldings later on. Could I have some feedback on this please as this is probably going fast. Thanks


I bought one in 2015 and have yet to use it. The one I have had gibs sized for planer knives and I bought a set of planer knives to grind into molding knives and it didn't work. One of the knives were too thin and shattered from the stress with the first cut. Between not being able to just buy gibs for it and lack of time the machine just sits. I bought some aluminum bar to make gibs but don't have the time to deal with it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*revived dead thread .........*

Posted Today:


hewettman said:


> I have a belsaw 9103 planer and i *need the base plate. mine is broke are there any where that I can find one or have one made*. any help would be greatly appreciated.



Posted in 2011:


dynamowhum said:


> Hey gang I have an opportunity to buy a 12" belsaw for $550. I have no need for another planer but I was thinking of getting it for the sanding capabilities and maybe for the moldings later on. Could I have some feedback on this please as this is probably going fast. Thanks



Posted today:


Steve Neul said:


> I bought one in 2015 and have yet to use it. The one I have had gibs sized for planer knives and I bought a set of planer knives to grind into molding knives and it didn't work. One of the knives were too thin and shattered from the stress with the first cut. Between not being able to just buy gibs for it and lack of time the machine just sits. I bought some aluminum bar to make gibs but don't have the time to deal with it.



If you want to answer the "broken base" issue, try again. :smile2:


----------



## lm3024atw (Mar 24, 2020)

*Wiring Craftsman Foley Belsaw planer 985 5HP help?*

I just bought a Foley Belsaw planer 985 5HP. It was hard-wired so the sell kept the cord. I see that the 5HP motor is a 220/230 v that needs a 30A circuit. Is this a single or a double pull breaker? what plug and receptacle should I use? 
Thanks!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I bought a Belsaw Planer back in the early 1980's. I dont remember the model number, it was the 5 HP version. 
If I remember correctly, it didnt come with a plug. 
At the time my shop was small and the only available 220 wiring I had was for my clothes dryer and possibly AC unit. Anyway, I just bought a clothes dryer plug and used it when I wasnt using the dryer. It was the quickest solution. Worked great


----------



## James-W (Sep 27, 2020)

Steve Neul said:


> I bought one in 2015 and have yet to use it. The one I have had gibs sized for planer knives and I bought a set of planer knives to grind into molding knives and it didn't work. One of the knives were too thin and shattered from the stress with the first cut. Between not being able to just buy gibs for it and lack of time the machine just sits. I bought some aluminum bar to make gibs but don't have the time to deal with it.


There is a place in Kansas City that can make any molding knives that you want. Here is a link to their web site. 

http://wdrknives.com/

If you contact William "Bill" Ross he will be able to help you out. I just call him and he takes care of me whenever I need to make a certain type of molding. I am pretty sure they can make whatever gibs that you need.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

James-W said:


> There is a place in Kansas City that can make any molding knives that you want. Here is a link to their web site.
> 
> http://wdrknives.com/
> 
> If you contact William "Bill" Ross he will be able to help you out. I just call him and he takes care of me whenever I need to make a certain type of molding. I am pretty sure they can make whatever gibs that you need.


I still haven't gotten around to making gibs for that molder. The jointer knives I used were just too thin for molding knives. Even if I had someone else make knives I would still need smaller gibs to make it work. It's still not much of a priority to get that machine up and running though.


----------



## James-W (Sep 27, 2020)

Steve Neul said:


> I still haven't gotten around to making gibs for that molder. The jointer knives I used were just too thin for molding knives. Even if I had someone else make knives I would still need smaller gibs to make it work. It's still not much of a priority to get that machine up and running though.


When you buy the molding knives from this place they always come with the gibs and the counter weights and everything you need to hold them in place. The actual molding knives they make are some very sharp heavy duty hunks of hardened steel and they work quite well. I have made a LOT of moldings using their molding knives and I have never had a problem. I highly recommend them. I live in S.E. Wisconsin so if you live anywhere near me and want to see how they work, you are more than welcome to stop by for a visit. I would be more than happy to show you how these molding knives work.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

James-W said:


> When you buy the molding knives from this place they always come with the gibs and the counter weights and everything you need to hold them in place. The actual molding knives they make are some very sharp heavy duty hunks of hardened steel and they work quite well. I have made a LOT of moldings using their molding knives and I have never had a problem. I highly recommend them. I live in S.E. Wisconsin so if you live anywhere near me and want to see how they work, you are more than welcome to stop by for a visit. I would be more than happy to show you how these molding knives work.


Thanks, I saved the link. I'm too far to come by, I'm in the Dallas TX area. I didn't know the blades come with the gibs. I searched for them years ago and couldn't find any and gave up. Having to fabricate the gibs is what has held me back in putting this machine to use.


----------



## James-W (Sep 27, 2020)

Steve Neul said:


> Thanks, I saved the link. I'm too far to come by, I'm in the Dallas TX area. I didn't know the blades come with the gibs. I searched for them years ago and couldn't find any and gave up. Having to fabricate the gibs is what has held me back in putting this machine to use.


When you buy a molding knife set for a Foley-Belsaw planer/molder you only get one knife. The knife is made from some thick heavy duty hardened steel. Since each molding knife is different and has a different weight, they give you the proper aluminum gib to hold the molding knife in place. But you also need to have two other steel counter balance weights to go where the planer knives would normally go so that you don't get vibration. So they send along the steel counter weights with the gibs to hold them in place. Each molding knife set has everything that you need to make the molding. 

When I first ordered a molding knife set and found out there was only one actual cutting knife, I was rather skeptical that it would work. But when I tried it and found out how well it actually worked, I was very well pleased. The cutter head spins extremely fast, several thousand RPM's, and the results is that the finished molding needs very little sanding, if it needs any sanding at all. It is hard to believe one knife could do such a good job, but it does. 

In the last couple days I made 100 feet of 3 and 1/2 inch molding from red oak for a young woman who is remodeling a room in her house. I had to order the molding knife she wanted and I also ordered the back relief knife as well. Cutting a back relief is pretty important because many times the walls are not exactly flat and straight and having a back relief cut makes installing the trim a whole lot easier. I will see if I can stop by her house and take a picture of some of the trim so you can see for yourself just how nice of a job the Foley-Belsaw planer/molder can actually do when making moldings. Buying a molding knife is not real cheap, but it isn't all that expensive either. The 3 and 1/2 inch molding she wanted cost something like $75 plus shipping. The back relief knife was about $45 plus shipping. But once you have them, you can make all the moldings that you want and you can make it from any type of wood that you want.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

James-W said:


> When you buy a molding knife set for a Foley-Belsaw planer/molder you only get one knife. The knife is made from some thick heavy duty hardened steel. Since each molding knife is different and has a different weight, they give you the proper aluminum gib to hold the molding knife in place. But you also need to have two other steel counter balance weights to go where the planer knives would normally go so that you don't get vibration. So they send along the steel counter weights with the gibs to hold them in place. Each molding knife set has everything that you need to make the molding.
> 
> When I first ordered a molding knife set and found out there was only one actual cutting knife, I was rather skeptical that it would work. But when I tried it and found out how well it actually worked, I was very well pleased. The cutter head spins extremely fast, several thousand RPM's, and the results is that the finished molding needs very little sanding, if it needs any sanding at all. It is hard to believe one knife could do such a good job, but it does.
> 
> In the last couple days I made 100 feet of 3 and 1/2 inch molding from red oak for a young woman who is remodeling a room in her house. I had to order the molding knife she wanted and I also ordered the back relief knife as well. Cutting a back relief is pretty important because many times the walls are not exactly flat and straight and having a back relief cut makes installing the trim a whole lot easier. I will see if I can stop by her house and take a picture of some of the trim so you can see for yourself just how nice of a job the Foley-Belsaw planer/molder can actually do when making moldings. Buying a molding knife is not real cheap, but it isn't all that expensive either. The 3 and 1/2 inch molding she wanted cost something like $75 plus shipping. The back relief knife was about $45 plus shipping. But once you have them, you can make all the moldings that you want and you can make it from any type of wood that you want.


I believe what you are saying however I think if you had two cutting knives it would make the molding noticeably smoother. If you had an real molder the cutterhead would have three or four cutters. The main reason for the back cut is when you machine one side of a piece of wood it tends to make it want to cup warp. By machining both sides you reduce the possibility of it cup warping. 

The prices you list are certainly cheap enough. I charge hundreds of dollars to custom make a molding knife set for the shaper I have. The 3" tool steel bar I have is about 20 years old and then it was $23.10 per inch. Adds up really quick when making two knives. Takes about 2 1/2" of steel per knife minimum. 

The project I made the knife set for on the Belsaw was for the drawer front on a stack bookcase. The bookcase I refinished had sat in water in a basement and I was going to make a new base for it. The profile was about 4 1/2" which is too much to make on a shaper in one cut. I would have had to make two sets of knives and I know running it it wouldn't perfectly match in the middle and have to do a bunch of sanding to make it right. You can still purchase the hardware for those cases so I thought it would be good to be able to reproduce them.


----------



## James-W (Sep 27, 2020)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe what you are saying however I think if you had two cutting knives it would make the molding noticeably smoother. If you had an real molder the cutterhead would have three or four cutters. The main reason for the back cut is when you machine one side of a piece of wood it tends to make it want to cup warp. By machining both sides you reduce the possibility of it cup warping.
> 
> The prices you list are certainly cheap enough. I charge hundreds of dollars to custom make a molding knife set for the shaper I have. The 3" tool steel bar I have is about 20 years old and then it was $23.10 per inch. Adds up really quick when making two knives. Takes about 2 1/2" of steel per knife minimum.
> 
> The project I made the knife set for on the Belsaw was for the drawer front on a stack bookcase. The bookcase I refinished had sat in water in a basement and I was going to make a new base for it. The profile was about 4 1/2" which is too much to make on a shaper in one cut. I would have had to make two sets of knives and I know running it it wouldn't perfectly match in the middle and have to do a bunch of sanding to make it right. You can still purchase the hardware for those cases so I thought it would be good to be able to reproduce them.


I have always found that a back cut helps when installing the molding because walls are not always straight and flat. The back cut leaves you with a little "wiggle room" to make it fit properly. But I am sure it helps with warping as well. 

If you have more than one cutter I would think it is difficult to align all the cutters to track in exactly the same place. Also, each cutter would have to be exactly the same in order to make that work. Not saying it couldn't be done, just saying that it would a lot more expensive and it would be a lot more tedious to do the setup. 

Anyway,when I make moldings rather than try to make the molding all in one pass, I make several passes and even with just the one cutter I find that the molding comes out very smooth. All I am trying to say is, order a molding knife set for a molding that you like and try it out. I am quite certain you will be pleased with how well it actually works.


----------

